# Neo flasks?



## Marco (Sep 21, 2006)

would anyone know of anyone who sells non white neofinetia flasks aside from troy meyers and HBI?


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 22, 2006)

i dunno about flasks, but maybe new world orchids?


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Marco,

I know you have your heart set on a flask of Neofinetia. I just wish I could talk you out of it. Seed grown Neo's are slow growing. I have a Neo division that has put out two leaves and numerous roots in the time my one seedling has put out half a new leaf. If I wasn't so interested to see what the seedling blooms like seven years from now, I would throw it in the trash. : )

Plus, for the price of a flask, you could have a nice one or two growth division of a pink blooming Neo like syutenno or benisuzumi.

Anyway, if I can't convince you, here is a link to an Australian orchid vendor who sells flasks. It's the only other place I have ever seen Neo flasks for sale. It is probably more expensive though, because of the paperwork involved in importing them. 

http://www.speciesorchids.com/list_m.html


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2006)

Brian - I did email Dr. Glenn Lehr and he said "Sorry, I have never seen any flasks."

John - You know me I'm super hard-headed . I have several Neos now including your Syutenno and several coming from Robert Bedard . I just wanna try my luck with them being my first from flask plants.  I'm still going to get a few blooming size division ones of benisuzumi, hisui and perhaps a yellow (if I can afford the latter two that is, if any of you happen to have any divisions you're looking to get rid of please do tell) once I expand my teeny grow area. Which I will have to do in within the next week.

I did see the yellow ones on Burleigh Park. I seriously considered it. But then I read the reviews on OSF and they weren't that good. I'm guessing the quality of flasks themselves aren't all that bad if you got them right away but I think the transit time is what ultimately brought about their demise and that is super risky especially for the cost of shipping.

If any of you happen to bump into anyone selling neo flask please do tell. 

Thanks


----------

